# Asesoramiento pre-compra



## Darusama (Oct 17, 2016)

Buenas estoy en el dilema existecial de la compra de parlantes y me encontre con 2 alternativas que son de aceptable calidad para algunos y de buena para otros pero necesitaria que me ayudaran en la comparacion de datos ya que eso es lo que  me interesa ... 

Son para hacer un Par de monitores  de 2 o 3 vias ( aun no decido si 2 o 3) para mi estudio de grabacion casero bi-amplificados externamente ( no me gusta la bi-amplificacion interna)

Al punto.

*Marca*- 

*Tonhalle*

W6150K y W8150K de kevlar 

*W6150K- *
Diámetro: 160 mm (6")

Impedancia: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 5.8 ohms

Potencia:  *RMS: 150 W contínuos, ruido rosa 1 kHz
                *Prog. Mus.: 300 W  

Sensibilidad: 86 dB SPL, 1W, 1m

Rango de frecuencias: 22 Hz a 5.8 kHz

Cruce recomendado: 4.5 kHz

Diámetro bobina: 38 mm (1 1/2")
*
W8150K*-
Diámetro: 204 mm (8")

Impedancia: 8 ohms

Resistencia D.C.: 6.3 ohms

Potencia:  *RMS: 150 W contínuos, ruido rosa 1 kHz
                *Prog. Mus.: 300 W  

Sensibilidad: 90 dB SPL, 1W, 1m

Rango de frecuencias: 20 Hz a 5,7 kHz

Cruce recomendado: 4,5 kHz

Diámetro bobina: 38 mm (1 1/2")

AHORA -- su precio esta en 1400 $ ARG ambos ( si es que esta actualizada la lista)
*
MARCA*
*Beyma
*

*Modelo*
Beyma 6 Ml90 y beyma Sm110


*Beyma 6 Ml90*

*ESPECIFICACIONES TÉCNICAS*

Diámetro nominal	 	165 mm 6.5 in
Impedancia nominal	 	8 ohm
Impedancia mínima	 	7.1 ohm
Potencia admisible	 	125 W AES
Potencia programa	 	250 W
Sensibilidad	 	98 dB 1 W @ 1 m @ 2Π
Rango de frecuencias	 	150-8000 Hz
Diámetro Bobina	 	38.5 mm 1.5 in
Factor BL	 	9.6 N/A
Masa móvil	 	0.009 kg
Altura bobinado	 	7 mm
Altura entrehierro	 	6 mm

*beyma Sm110*

*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*

Nominal diameter		250 mm 10 in
Nominal impedance		8 Ohm
Minimum impedance		7.2 ohm
Power capacity		200 W AES
Program power		400 W
Sensitivity		95 dB 1 W @ 1m @ 2Π
Frequency range		45-6500 Hz
Recommended enclosure volume		20 / 50 l 0.71 / 1.77 ft.³
Voice coil diameter		51.7 mm 2 in
BL factor		13.2 N /A
Moving mass		0.038 kg
Winding length		15 mm
Air gap height		7 mm
Xdamage pp		28 mm

*THIELE SMALL PARAMETERS*

Fs		43 Hz
Re		6.2 ohm
Qms		7.88
Qes		0.37
Qts		0.35
Vas		65 l
Cms		368 µm / N
Rms		1.3 kg / s
Efficiency %		1.4
Sd		0.0355 m²
Xmax		4 mm
Vd		141 cm³
Le @1 kHz		1.7 mH

*CONSTRUCTIVE DETAILS*

Net weight		3.5 kg 7.72 lb
Total weight		3.9 kg 8.6 lb
Magnet		
Ferrite

AHORA el precio ronda casi igual que los anteriores ( 100 $ ARG menos)

en base a los datos y experiencia de algun foreros cuales son los que destacarian sabiendo que en este caso el precio es casi identico?

*Agradecería* la ayuda ...  desde ya Y espero no estar rompiendo ninguna NORMA  del foro para asi poder llegar a despejar mi duda pues no esta en mis conocimientos diferenciar de entre los datos cual es mejor o peor..

Gracias desde ya 

Ruben.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2016)

Si esos son los precios, andá por los Beyma sin pensarlo dos veces.
Te dejo los T/S de los *Tonhalle W8150K* por si te sirven de algo. Me los pasaron de fábrica hace algunos años.


----------



## Darusama (Oct 17, 2016)

Gracias Dr. !!! le dato de los w8150k me los guardo y de paso lo inserto en el winisd

Nuevamente gracias

Saludos

pd: no me deja poner el enlace de los Beyma  pero con Cargar el modelo en ML sale


----------



## Darusama (Oct 21, 2016)

Después de leer data del fabricante, comparar monitores y W de los del mercado me decante por el *Beyma 8``* de la linea MI100 y los compre ayer ...

Ahora Los Monitores del mercado *"dicen"* trabajar entre los 70w y los 120w  segun las marcas ( lo cual es mentiroso a mi entener por que domina la potencia del woofer) es decir ... 70+30 w

Ahora para este woofer de 250w mas un tweeter de no mas de 60 ( esta dificil conseguir baratos los domo de seda  y de calidad aceptable )   pensé en un potencia de 250w + 60w O 250w +120w .... estoy en lo correcto ?  incluyendo filtros obviamente ..

Cuando se habla de *Solapar Frecuencias* entre los dos parlantes ( en este caso woofer y tweeter) a que se refiere? como se logra?   

Seguimos intentando 

pd: en solapar me refiero al posicionamiento frontal del parlante y el solapado de frecuencia entre ambos por esa acción... espero haberme echo entender 

saludos


----------



## Darusama (Oct 21, 2016)

En base al pdf adjunto anterior ingrese los datos al winISD pero aun asi  tengo datos faltantes o no calculados... alguien me dice que no contemple o erre al ingresar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2016)

Darusama dijo:


> En base al pdf adjunto anterior ingrese los datos al winISD pero aun asi  tengo datos faltantes o no calculados... alguien me dice que no contemple o erre al ingresar?


No hace falta tener todos los parámetros por que el WinISD valida lo que cargás y recalcula algunos de ellos en función de los otros. En la ayuda del WinISD hay una sección que indica cuales son los parámetros que debes cargar obligatoriamente y que orden hacerlo. Por favor, buscala y leela.


----------



## Darusama (Oct 22, 2016)

cuando  ingresas vcd calcula profundidad del magneto el problema por ejemplo es que no supe cual es ese vcd... y cuando miras la guia no esta la de parametros (dimensiones) del transductor 

*A que se refieren con solapar frecuencias? *y otra, como se *a que frecuencia se debe cortar con un filtro*, en que datos hay que basarse que tengo que mirar en las graficas ...

Ahora si el tema les es complicado de explicar y/o el caudal de gente que mira o interactua en el foro es poco lo cual aria casi nula  una respuesta minimamemnte basica .... Que libro  me recomiendan leer para no sentir que molesto ante respuestas esquivas ..

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2016)

Darusama dijo:


> cuando  ingresas vcd calcula profundidad del magneto el problema por ejemplo es que no supe cual es ese vcd... y cuando miras la guia no esta la de parametros (dimensiones) del transductor


Los parámetros importantes son los de la primera "página" de valores del WinISD. La profundidad del imán y demás parámetros no son muy útiles, al menos en primera instancia...

*


Darusama dijo:



			A que se refieren con solapar frecuencias?
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

*


Darusama dijo:


> y otra, como se *a que frecuencia se debe cortar con un filtro*, en que datos hay que basarse que tengo que mirar en las graficas ...


 
Yo no sé a que te referís con "solapar frecuencias", ni sé de donde sacaste esa expresión. Si te referís a los xovers, nunca se "solapan frecuencias" a menos que se trate de las pendientes de caída de la respuesta en frecuencia de los filtros, pero de ahí a que eso sea importante...
Por otra parte, las frecuencias de corte de los filtros de un xover pueden depender de muchas cosas, pero siempre es un balance entre los parámetros de los parlantes involucrados, el tipo (orden) de filtrado utilizado y el tipo de repuesta acústica pretendida.
Por ejemplo, el caso más crítico de elección de frecuencia de corte suele ser la del tweeter, por que si la elegís y construís mal podés terminar con un tweeter quemado o destruido. En este caso, lo primero que hay que ver es el valor de la Fs del tweeter y supongamos uno bueno, que tenga una Fs=700Hz (en los no-muy-buenos es mas alta, tipo 1300 a 1500Hz). Tambien hay que considerar el tipo de filtrado que vas a usar (pasivo o activo). Si elegís pasivo (que es mas simple de construir) tenés que saber que como mucho vas a poder llegar a un filtro de tercer orden (atenuación de 18dB/octava) aunque se suelen usar mas los de segundo orden, eligiendo una frecuencia de corte mas alta, ya que lo que se busca es que la señal de baja frecuencia que le llega al tweeter (baja frecuencia es a Fs o mas abajo) tenga una amplitud muuuy pequeña para que no excite en exceso la suspensión del tweeter y pueda dañarlo por sobre-excursión (eso por que a medida que baja la frecuencia, las señales de audio son "mas grandes", así que no queremos hacer pelota al tweeter por mandarle señales grandes de baja frecuencia).
Dicho esto, se suele elegir una frecuencia de corte mínima de (mas o menos) dos octavas por encima de la Fs del tweeter (que serían de 2800Hz en este ejemplo) si el filtro es de segundo orden, o de una una octava y media en el caso de un filtro de tercer orden.. o mas o menos por ahí.
Con esto en mente, ahora hay que poner los parlantes en la caja (baffle) y medir la respuesta en frecuencia on-axis de cada uno de ellos, usando correlación con la respuesta impulsiva (esto es lo que hace el ARTA o el HolmImpulse). Con esos datos, hay que tomar un software como LspCad o uno que linkié los otros días (y que es gratuito.. hay un tema sobre esos softs), subís las curvas de respuesta en frecuencia e impedancia de los parlantes en su baffle y comenzás a diseñar el xover usando los algoritmos de optimización de esos programas. Cuando tengás que elegir la frecuencia de corte, ingresás el valor estimado antes y ves que cosa resulta, y si vá mas o menos bien, pero hay que corregir algo, podés cambiar el valor de la frecuencia de corte y ejecutar el recálculo.
Es probable que, si tu xover es muy exigente, tengas que rediseñar la arquitectura de filtrado elegido y no usar pasa-altos/pasa-normales sino una mezcla con filtros Cauer/elípticos o verduras similares, tal como le pasó a Juanfilas con el xover de sus monitores.
Por fortuna, el soft hace la optimización por vos, pero lo mismo tenés que elegir/diseñar varias cosas.
Luego hay cosas como donde poner los parlantes en el frente del baffle para minimizar el efecto baffle-step y la difracción de borde y otras cosillas mas sofisticadas, pero pueden prevenirse con algunos tips que están desparramados en el foro.

Y para leer... hay mucho. Empezá por el foro y en los temas vas a encontrar referencias a libros que podés comprar o "pedir prestados" en la web, pero vas a tener que armarte de paciencia. Los cásicos son mas o menos estos, pero son medio pesados..

*Psicoacústica *(como para entrar en calor)
Acoustics and Psychoacoustics - Howard & Angus
Spaces Speak, are you Listening? - Blesser & Salter
This is Your Brain on Music, The Science of a Human Obsession - Levitin
Auditory Scene Analysis - Bregman

*Acústica y Baffles:*
Acústica - Leo Beranek
Loudspeaker Design Cookbook - Dickason
Closed-Box-Loudspeaker-Systems-Part-I-Analysis - Ricahrd Small
Closed-Box-Loudspeaker-Systems-Part-II-Synthesis -  Ricahrd Small
y *en este tema* hay un link a un sitio con muchos papers como para ir analizando.

Que la fuerza te acompañe...


----------



## Darusama (Oct 22, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no sé a que te referís con "solapar frecuencias", ni sé de donde sacaste esa expresión.



en la mayoría de los sitio de referencia( ejemplo pcpfiles entre otros) habla sobre el solapado de frecuencia correctos y/o erróneos ... pero bue si no es de importancia lo descarto.

lo de la bibliográfica, gracias ... estaba imprimiendo la mayoría de la info para pulir lo que va a  la hechura de monitores... encontré  uno de Jose Luis barros Ingeniería Acústica

solo me faltaba el como y cuando cortar una frecuencia ( filtro pasivo) ya que mi punto era que mirando los datos yo mismo no podía discernir cuando o como mas o menos con lo que me posteaste acomodo el cuando...

*Por que* en winISD en el calculo de la caja corrigen la frecuencia ademas del volumen ... toman esa referencia de hz para el filtro o solo es ilustrativa

saludos y nuevamente gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2016)

Corrigen la frecuencia???
No se de que me estas hablando...


----------



## Darusama (Oct 22, 2016)

vi que modifican  el tuning frec. 

a quien le sirva dejo este compilado de libros que me pasaron.. solo hay 7 en ingles  ( son 20 libros )

http://depositfiles.com/files/vmyqodj1h


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2016)

Darusama dijo:


> vi que modifican  el tuning frec.


Ahhh... pero eso es otra cosa. Se refiere al ajuste de un baffle bass reflex y no tiene que ver con los filtros del xover.


----------



## Darusama (Oct 24, 2016)

Como se ve? esta bien o falta algo que opinan debo modificar algo?


----------

